# Chopin | Nocturne Op.9 No.2 | In-depth Tutorial



## Antune

Hello everyone!
Here is my new tutorial on Chopin's E-flat major Nocturne. In this video, I focus on each section with hands-separate and both hands, explaining the different articulations in the left hand, the phrasing of the right hand's melody, timing, pedaling, the musical message, and more.
You can find the free sheet music in the description.
Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## Jaro

Hi. I love your tutorials. Yesterday I actually watched your tutorial: How to play Erik Satie | Gymnopédie No.1 while having lunch. There are plenty of good tips not only to use in that particular piece of music but to better understand to have a different approach to all we try to play. Very useful stuff. At least for me. GREAT EFFORT. GREAT WORK. I am grateful!


----------



## Antune

Jaro said:


> Hi. I love your tutorials. Yesterday I actually watched your tutorial: How to play Erik Satie | Gymnopédie No.1 while having lunch. There are plenty of good tips not only to use in that particular piece of music but to better understand to have a different approach to all we try to play. Very useful stuff. At least for me. GREAT EFFORT. GREAT WORK. I am grateful!


Hi there. Thank you for the kind comment! I hope you keep enjoying my videos also in the future. All the best!


----------

